# Max Temp for treating Ick



## Tha Bizness (Aug 14, 2011)

I noticed Ick in my tank on Friday night. I started raising the temp then. On Saturday I got some salt and added 2 tablespoons per 10 gallons (29 gallon tank). My water temp is at 86 degrees. My ammonia is 0 my nitrite is 0 my nitrate is 20. I have increased the air flow as well.

The tank has 2 dwarf gourami, 10 neon tetras, and 6 harlequin rasboras. 

Today (Tues evening) I have noticed MORE white spots on neons. They so far have been the only fish affected by Ick.

Surprising all the fish have been more active in swimming and eating since I have increased the temp and added salt.

I am wondering with this mix of fish how high should I/could I raise the temp. I am wondering since I see more spots today then on Saturday am I warm enough.

Thanks!


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Tha Bizness said:


> I noticed Ick in my tank on Friday night. I started raising the temp then. On Saturday I got some salt and added 2 tablespoons per 10 gallons (29 gallon tank). My water temp is at 86 degrees. My ammonia is 0 my nitrite is 0 my nitrate is 20. I have increased the air flow as well.
> 
> The tank has 2 dwarf gourami, 10 neon tetras, and 6 harlequin rasboras.
> 
> ...


 
86 should be good, at that temp it keeps ich from being able to reproduce, it is recommended to keep the temp at 86 for 10 days. Ich has four stages that it goes through the parasitic stage, in which you can see the white spots on the fish. Intermediate stage in which the disease releases into the water and finds a suitable place to settle. The reproductive stage followed by the infectious stage which starts the cycle again. At a temp of 86 it will keep new fish from being affected and also from the disease being able to reproduce. It is recommended to do water changes daily of about 25%. Also with higher temps the metabolism of the fish will increase which will increase the fish's immune response, but also will increase the oxygen demand. Watch your fish for signs that they are not getting enough oxygen such as gasping at the surface. If so you need to increase your aeration by either adding an airstone, or if you are using a HOB filter you can decrease the water level some so that their is more surface agitation. Also in the warmer the water the lower the oxygen level is going to be. 

With starting treating on Friday you still have 5 days more of treating with heat. If things don't seem to improve or by the end of the 10 days you still have problems you may want to consider using a different type of treatment method.


----------



## Tha Bizness (Aug 14, 2011)

Its been 9 days since adding salt. All neons except for 1 are ich free. The last one who has it has abt 4 - 6 spots but is swimming and eating as normal. I have had 0 deaths.

Im continuing until i have 0 spots for at least a week.

Im happy - During my last Ich outbreak all fish but 1 died using meds. I like this salt method.


----------

